# Order of the Science Scouts of Exemplary Repute and Above Average Physique



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

ORDER OF THE SCIENCE SCOUTS OF EXEMPLARY REPUTE AND ABOVE AVERAGE PHYSIQUE

Oh man, I got a lot of badges.....


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I am sad to say that I am qualified for a lot of these, too. I'm at level III for freezing and shocking myself and I should be glowing from radiation. I also get the studies sex badge! Sadly, it is for studying sex in yeast.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thats a great site. Thanks Gomer. I find the toilet seat article very amusing. The Science Creative Quarterly » A GAME THEORETIC APPROACH TO THE TOILET SEAT PROBLEM


----------

